# Atlantic Open Fall 2015 (Halifax, N.S. , Canada)



## lorovec (Oct 22, 2015)

An announcement for all Speed cubers, Atlantic Open Fall 2015 is a competition I (Liam Orovec) is hosting and organizing with the help of Micah Stairs who is also the WCA delegate in the area. Here is the information about the competition.

canadianCUBING is pleased to announce the Atlantic Open, Fall 2015 speedcubing competition. The competition will be held on December 5, 2015, at École secondaire du Sommet, which is located at 500 Larry Uteck Boulevard, Halifax, NS B3M 0E6. The competition will be held in the cafeteria, which is directly to the right of the entrance.

The events being held are; 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH, BLD, Skewb, Pyraminx

You can register at www.canadiancubing.com for the low price of 15$ for the first event and 2$ for every event thereafter with a maximum entrance fee of 25$. You may also register the day of the competition for 20$ for the first event and 2$ thereafter with no maximum fee.

Hope to see as many people show up as possible for the 2nd official competition is the province.

-Liam Orovec


----------

